# 2013 Ross Dress For Less Items



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thought I'd mention that while in ROSS DRESS FOR LESS today I saw a few halloween items. Two large Wilton orange colored aluminum pumpkin cake pans, a large stuffed pumpkin with spider legs, a witch costume, a ball and chain, and a Ghouls Rock sign. 

They also are starting to get in their gardening items. Picked up a cherub for one of my gravestone. They have lanterns again, different look than before, and with the LED candle pillars in them. 

If you are looking for fancy evening dresses for your lady skeletons, they have junior dresses for around $10 more or less that would probably work. A number of them were sequined or had rinestones etc. I have looked in the past at Goodwill for nice cheap clothing like this, and in my area at least, ROSS was a better deal. My magician's assistant for my carnival theme should look terrific. I have some long evening gown gloves that I bought at halloween last year as a costume assessory that I'll pair with it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Large Pink Flamingos at ROSS*

I picked up a large Pink Flamingo at ROSS today. Found them in their gardening area. Two versions available: standing or feeding. Believe these are from the original manufacturer based on the packaging. Will post a photo tomorrow. Have plans to turn into Skelemingo this year, along with smaller ones from Walgreens purchased previously.


I know that storks are suppose to deliver babies, but I thought a large standing skelemingo could be set up to carry a zombie baby. Might be a fun idea to run with.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i saw a old looking metal fences


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's two of the angel resin statutes that I found in my store. Tallest one might be about 11 inches high, 8.99. Small one was 6.99. Light weight so would work nicely if you wanted to mount onto a tombstone.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice find, I like the kneeling one.


Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's two of the angel resin statutes that I found in my store. Tallest one might be about 11 inches high, 8.99. Small one was 6.99. Light weight so would work nicely if you wanted to mount onto a tombstone.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a good price for the cherubs. I paid $12 for one of mine at Big Lots, and $15 for the other one at Walgreens. They are a little bit different, but these are quite nice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in a different ROSS DRESS FOR LESS location today and saw these items. The ROSS lanterns are plastic and all LED pillar candles, included, are resin with timers. If I'm not mistaken last year a few stores had these same mfgr lanterns in metal but at a higher price. Last year I only saw one of these designs in the store and they have expanded the line that they carry. There were other variations as well but I thought these were more applicable to a halloween theme setting. 




















And this second ROSS location had a new angel design--head and wings only. Priced the same as the taller one, 8.99. Many stores are getting their garden statues in now but I agree ROSS has had good pricing for what I think are nice looking resin angels. TJMaxx has some angels as well but they look to be made of a concrete resin so are rather heavy and more expensive as well. I figure the lighter the better for modifying tombstones.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The angels and lanterns are very nice; I love the look of that bottom lamp. Another good place for angel statues is Garden Ridge, while Christmas Tree Shop is perfect for cheap *solar* lanterns (one of which even includes a shepherd hook). I can't speak of Ross, since there are none here to reference...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I never think to include angel into the graveyard theme.. thats a good one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK stopped in my local ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS to scope out any halloween items on the shelves but came up empty. I did however find a few things that I will use in my haunt:

This is a 3-lantern set with LED tealights. They are on a 5 hours on/19 hours off setting. You can choose either the amber glow, my choice for a natural light, or you can switch to a color-changing mode which wouldn't be bad IMO if you could select a single color other than amber, but it rotates like most color changing lights. One of my future facades will be of brownstones or shops set in old London (Jack the Ripper setting) and I thought these lights might look nice hanging outside of the individual front doors. The lanterns are metal and glass in case anyone is wondering. The tealights also come out of the lantern.












Noticed this As Seen on TV product, Page Bright, on the racks. I previously posted about using a magnifier to create fake water in a jar and so was aware of how these magnifier sheets work. This one however is set in a frame that has 4 LED lights controlled by an On/Off switch. My mind immediately thought of a cryo tube with a window to the inside chamber. I figure you could make a window yourself with a magnifier sheet, frame, LEDs, battery pack, wires and switch, but to be honest for 5.99 this was the whole package. I would love to have the kids either turn on the window lighting and get a surprise when what's inside is illuminated and big in front of their eyes or have the tube illuminated already and as the kids approach, a small prop set back in the tube would move forward and surprise them. I took a photo with a full-size alien mask I have and think it would be cool to have maybe some eyelashes flutter. I don't want to ruin the mask otherwise I could see cutting out the eyelids and animate the eyes on the mask to open and close. That would definitely get their attention quickly. The eyelashes would require the kids being close to the chamber to begin with and would be a more subtle effect but maybe still surprising to them since hopefully it would be a sign of life.

You can get a feel for the magnification by looking at the outer edges of the item and then how it looks magnified.



















I plan to use paint for plastics to change the color of the frame to maybe silver and add my own text saying something like "Cryo Tank 1" or something like that. The gray button should be painted a different color as well to highlight it.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Loveeee the mini lanterns!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool! I will need to check this place out. I'm not even sure if there is one near me.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I was also in a Ross today. And no Halloween in mine either. I did, however, see some vintage-style comic book character plaques. I think one was Spiderman. They were pretty cool looking and would be a great decoration for a superheroes party theme. I believe they were $9.99 each.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Went to a different ROSS yesterday and found two more of those Page Brites that I mentioned on the previous page. So excited to find them locally and cheap. If you find something at one ROSS and need another item to match, chances are good if you quickly check out other ROSS locations. Wait too long, and not so good but stuff does occasionally pop up, usually only in ones or twos though. One year I was looking to get a set of 6 of the glass skull goblets, managed to get 4 from various stores, which I thought was pretty good since they sold them unbundled. Last year I saw a lone skull goblet on a shelf and grabbed it. So I either have a set of 4 and a back up or still hoping one fall day to find another lone guy on the shelf.

So my Cryo station is growing!! I think 3's a nice number. Now I'll have to figure out how I get those laaarrrrge Sonotubes home in my car from the hardware store to make the chambers.

Also got lucky and found another matching little fountain that I want to use to incorporate into my jungle wall facade. That design comes around every so often too.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay everyone - should I buy??? Thinking of dirtying it up but leaving the bright green (will glow in the dark with my blacklights) for a dark corner in the house. I love it. But I didnt get it. I had to control myself. It was about 3 feet tall and wide for $14.99


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

matrixmom said:


> Okay everyone - should I buy??? Thinking of dirtying it up but leaving the bright green (will glow in the dark with my blacklights) for a dark corner in the house. I love it. But I didnt get it. I had to control myself. It was about 3 feet tall and wide for $14.99
> View attachment 165744


If you love it, then yes, you should get it.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> Okay everyone - should I buy??? Thinking of dirtying it up but leaving the bright green (will glow in the dark with my blacklights) for a dark corner in the house. I love it. But I didnt get it. I had to control myself. It was about 3 feet tall and wide for $14.99
> View attachment 165744


I like that. I have a Ross near me but never went in as I thought it was a lady store, no dudes allowed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

How much was the print Matrixmom? It has a very haunting look. I'd say take it home and live with it for a week. I think art is very personal and needs to evoke something in you or you shouldn't buy it. Even for halloween purposes. Try the lighting out on it and see if it gives you the look your hoping for and evokes the mood you want.

I almost made it to one of my ROSS's today, but had to cut my road trip short for landscapers. I will make it there this week and report back. My store usually has at least some ends caps set up by mid to end of August. I have about 4 of them within a reasonable driving distance so get a good feel for what halloween comes in.

@@Dr Phibes, as for ROSS being solely for women, it's not. They carry men's wear; some sports and exercise stuff like mats, golf, boxing, football, basketball; DVDs, iPhone and iPad and other such type accessories, games like dart boards, tools, gadgets, biking stuff sometimes, automotive items like wheel covers, etc. Similar items I guess as what a TJMaxx would carry for men. They don't get anywhere near the halloween stuff that HomeGoods does by any means but I bought a bunch of those Gemmy microphoned talking Spirit Balls one year (for $20 each), some Dept 56 halloween items another year.... it really just depends what they can buy that year in overstock and closeouts I guess.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yesterday stopped by one of the three ROSS near me and they had a small selection out so far. Picked up this kind of cool black deco like cat on a stand that has yellow LED light up cat eyes. They had two, tried both but only found that one worked. Not sure if there was a connection problem or a bad battery, so be sure to check stuff out. I took a few photos and will post later. I think the cat was maybe 14 inches high and was 14.99. Will double check on both. I know someone out there will like it too.

Other things I saw were two hanging small props. One was a gypsy. Kind of liked her. The other was a reaper. These were around 6.99 I think, one was less expensive than the other. Some lanterns with halloween designs with "timer" LED pillars. Very reasonablly priced. Some signage, some plastic chains (3.99 or 4.99 I believe), some fun soap dispenser designs.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just got back from ROSS during lunch and a few more things were out. A really nice black lace spider/web table runner, 2.99. _Stunning_ glossy black metal candleabra, 3-pillar, with black faceted "crystals" hanging from it. 11.99. I bought 2 and liked it way better than other stuff I've seen. In fact will return a black candleabra I picked up from HG. They had the bell glass (cloche?) with books, skulls and poison bottle with raven sitting on top of the glass for 10.99. They had a mummy figurine with gauze wrapping, maybe 14 inches tall, 8.99; a funky skeleton top hat figurine a la Tim Burton holding a pumpkin. It had a battery compartment and I think the pumpkin's insides lit up, 11.99. I really seriously considered getting this. It has black clunky glitter on it and unfortunately for me that was the deciding factor. Debated on being able to spray it with a sealer so the glitter didn't come off. Probably regret not getting it. He was maybe 16 inches tall. They had a Wilton skull head pan with deep recessed eyes, nose and mouth, non-stick, for 6.99. Other ceramic trays, spoon rests, poison bottles, $6 and under. Two sizes of "book boxes" with a giant spider/web design on it and "Happy Haunting" text, believe 5.99 and 7.99. A few mercury glass skulls and bottles. Various metal and resin pumpkins. Some really nice stuff in general. 

My best buy, or equal to my two glossy black candleabras, is the junior-sized Beetlejuice jeans I picked up for a prop, 12.99. They are thin legged so I'll probably have to cut up the sides and use velco to reattach but the minute I saw them I immediate thought Tim Burton prop time. They also had a skirt in the same pattern and don't remember what Sally had on but surely it could be used for an outfit for a Sally prop. 

I have photos but won't be able to post until later. Did think it was worth a shout out to have you guys check your local stores though.






































and does this look familiar? While ROSS gets in very limited numbers of items, you will find them here and there around the country.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I went back for these guys several hours later and they were GONE! Probably only ones this store will get in. Yep, big regrets now. LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And doesn't this Scream _Beetlejuice_ ?!











I've put pricing in my album photo descriptions when available.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ross has some spectacular items. I really like the black cat on the pedestal and the candelabra (luckily, I am happy with my Target and Michaels ones).


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Today I bought those skull spoon holders and the skull and cross bone table runner. I also bought something for my victim. HEEHEE


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh man i need to make a trip to ross


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Had to go find the mummy and skeleton guy I missed out on at my local ROSS. As you can tell from the photos I found more! Here's some photos from two more ROSS stores (so photos from a total of 4 stores so far to give you and idea of what each store stocked plus how many of certain items).

Set 1:



















This foam skull head was battery operated with a Try Me button. The eyes would like (think you can see from the photo) and the pupils would jump from the left to the right side of the eyeball. Kind of cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Set 2:




















Notice the Giant skull on the lower shelf, a companion version to the smaller one with the moving eyes.










Costumes are a hit or miss. Some kids, some adults. Found these gloves at one location I thought would work well in a dungeon/castle scene. 










For many of the items, you're probably noticing 2 of each.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Just called my Ross... they have a little out and more to come the next couple of weeks. I'm 30+ miles from any Ross store... I dunno if the drive would be worth it just yet. Idaho is sooooo slooooooow...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Set 3:





























This was kind of a cool item. Probably an aluminum cake stand with a 6 inch pedestal base. I kind of liked the bats on it. Saw 2 of them as well.



















That's all I took. But this is just the beginning of halloween at ROSS. They usually have in kitchen items, decor and other specialty things. Anyone seeing anything different from what my stores have in yet? If you do like something you see, now is the time to check your stores because based on past years, same items tend to get shipped to stores across the country at about the same time and as you've seen from the pics only a few of each item.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ALKONOST said:


> Just called my Ross... they have a little out and more to come the next couple of weeks. I'm 30+ miles from any Ross store... I dunno if the drive would be worth it just yet. Idaho is sooooo slooooooow...


Anyone who lives in Idaho near a ROSS that can help Alkonost out with what's in their store?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks! That would be very helpful. I think I've only met two other HF members in here that live in Idaho.. it would be cool to know more


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I need to make a trip to Ross!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I need to make a trip to Ross!


I'll pick you up and we'll go get a coffee and snoop through Ross


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I loooveee Ross. You can find some great stuff for a fantastic price. I'll have to make another visit soon and share whatever I find. Last year I got some great Halloween themed pot holders and pumpkin handsoap.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Purchases from Ross today:

Got this Yankee Candle Black Cauldron Brew candle :









YC Witches Brew tealight set with Boney Bunch packaging  









Thought these were great for my friend who recently bought a pirate skull bust... Super cute!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> Purchases from Ross today:
> 
> Got this Yankee Candle Black Cauldron Brew candle :
> 
> ...


Great finds!! I really need to get my butt to Ross! Does that Black Cauldron Brew candle smell like the Witche's Brew?


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Here are pictures of stuff from ROSS :


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

ALKONOST said:


> Great finds!! I really need to get my butt to Ross! Does that Black Cauldron Brew candle smell like the Witche's Brew?


No, its actually just black licorice... I dont care for the scent I just got it for looks mainly LOL....


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice pictures everyone I was in Ross the other day they only had one little end cap so far but I'll have to go back and see what they have now.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

katshead42 said:


> Nice pictures everyone I was in Ross the other day they only had one little end cap so far but I'll have to go back and see what they have now.


Yes I was just there last Sunday and they had 2 end caps .... now today they had 4 small aisles and 4 end caps. I didnt take a picture of everything I was too busy drooling LOL.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

happythenjaded said:


> Yes I was just there last Sunday and they had 2 end caps .... now today they had 4 small aisles and 4 end caps. I didnt take a picture of everything I was too busy drooling LOL.


Nice! I'll have to go back and check out what they have for me!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey happythenjaded - are those characters, of what I believe is a gypsy and skeleton witch, the large life size or those smaller hanging figures?


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> Hey happythenjaded - are those characters, of what I believe is a gypsy and skeleton witch, the large life size or those smaller hanging figures?


They are hanging, but still rather large... I was completely shocked they were only $6.99.... I would def have expected them to be at least $20 each easily... Very neat. The skeleton appeared to be a corpse bride. The fortune teller almost went home with me, she was AMAZING! :0


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in a ROSS today and found some new items out including a pretty nice prop. I have the smaller candelabras and noticed that there is also a taller version.





























The purple skull (12.99) was made of a resin material. Nice detailing and a large skull. Bought it, but probably won't keep it purple. The frames BTW were quite heavy.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Anyone who lives in Idaho near a ROSS that can help Alkonost out with what's in their store?


The Fairview Ross had the small blinking skull and the hanging gypsy, among other things. The one on Glenwood had the gypsy and lots of the colored plaster skulls, and lots of decorative books. Anything in particular you're looking for alkonost?


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Stopped in a Ross today. I looked at the small Halloween section and didn't see much of interest. However, in the back of the store I found a bunch of cages of various sizes, that would work great to house a small creature prop for a laboratory or witch scene. They had a bunch of varieties and sizes, in black, white, and a nice aged brass. They ranged in price from 9-14 dollars.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey, thought I'd mention that I was in ROSS today and was surprised to find some Halloween items on the clearance shelf. Some nice stuff too. Decor & costumes basically. I think maybe they are distributing left over halloween items in inventory to the stores now, so might be worth a check at your local store. I ended up picking up a woman's black and white maid costume by California Costume for 7.49 (nice full ruffles and a zipper on the back which will make dressing my prop easier) and a Rubie's Designer Series Deluxe quality Shrunken Head Rubber Mask for 3.00 (copyrighted 1992). Wonder if these were buys from a costume shop. The maid costume is tame and doesn't seem to be a current year's costume release. Any way delighted with both items. They were in perfect shape and didn't look like halloween leftovers if you know what I mean. 

The maid costume I'll use for my haunted hotel theme when I repeat it, and the shrunken head mask I'll fill and hang as part of my Skull Island theme. Pretty surprised to find these. Might check another nearby ROSS to see if I find anything there as well. 

Oh and in the glass vase/figurines/pottery decor area I found a silver metallic skull marked down to $5-6 but passed on it.

A little more research online with the tag number and it turns out the maid costume was their gothic Malice In Wonderland costume. Well I think it will make a wonderful maid costume all the same! And the price was definitely a good deal.


----------

